# floor tile removal



## Jengle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey folks, I need to remove (demo) some 12x12 floor tile sitting on vct. It breaks up pretty good with a rock bar and I plan to rent a...a...well i dont even know what to call it to remove the vinyl. 

small kitchen, dining room and hallways, maybe 300 sf.

any suggestions on technique and pricing? 

thanx, jeff


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

For pricing you have to go to pricing thread.

Rent a scarifyer


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Could you link me to this pricing thread?


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Its a Stickie in the Business section - Pricing, Estimates & Success


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Ty...


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

use a chipping hammer to take up the tile and then a floor scraper to get up the VCT.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

A hammer and a flatbar and some labor behind it.


----------



## mwtradetool (Sep 24, 2010)

A Spud Bar with a 4", 8" or 12" Blade. They are great for scraping larger surface areas.


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Ceramictec said:


> use a chipping hammer to take up the tile and then a floor scraper to get up the VCT.


Best way to do it


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

None of these guys,know what they are talking about ... This is what you need to remove tile.. Either one will work just fine


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> None of these guys,know what they are talking about ... This is what you need to remove tile.. Either one will work just fine


Sweet!!! Did you get that from the tile supplier?? :laughing:


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Home depot


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

Floormasta78 said:


> Home depot


I couldn't find the explosives aisle?


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Mike- said:


> I couldn't find the explosives aisle?


You need to look in the right department. The explosives aisle is part of the feminine hygiene products department.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

Whuaaahahaha !! 

No kidding


----------



## Mike- (Aug 20, 2011)

thom said:


> You need to look in the right department. The explosives aisle is part of the feminine hygiene products department.


Hahahahahahahahahha.


----------

